# Any advice Mobile-Biloxi



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

There are redfish everywhere there is marsh my friend. I pick spots solely on the ability to fish the area during the given conditions.   Pick an area, study it on the map figure out which wind conditions would make it ideal and then go. Generally speaking you want the sun shining on the bank, and the wind blowing parallel. so you can see and don't have to pole hard.

North banks are always better than south banks because the sun shines on them and you can see with the sun at your back.

I fish West banks in the AM, East banks in the PM.  Mouth of bayous on falling tide, back of bayous on an incoming tide.

I have banks that are best on a North East wind,  banks that are good on South west wind.  I know where to find tailers in the AM before sun up.  

Its way more complicated than just "go fish this bayou because the fish are always here"   I have spots narrowed down a few days before I leave,  but I always make game time decisions based on the conditions.

If you find shallow, clear, salt water marsh with good visibility anywhere on the Alabama or MS coast you will find reds.


----------



## 75' forty (Aug 25, 2015)

My dads been pulling in a ton of trout and bull reds over on the east side of mobile bay.

Any given day he's sending me pics of his large catches.

Feel free to send me a PM for specific coordinates.

If you're from Orange Beach it's pretty close. If you're traveling a good ways, it's not a guarantee you are going to get fish some days so i wouldn't come this way for just this one spot by any means.


----------



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

I live in Mobile so for me its hard not to run down to grand bay and fish west towards bangs lake. Matter of fact just launch out of rough water and start going west. All of that area holds fish really well.


----------

